# hoping someone might



## Anne (Dec 8, 2003)

Came across this ad on "horseville.com" this morning and wondered if the rescue would have someone in the area that might be able to check it out.

I know the rescue might not have alot of funds but it bothered me to read that they "had no use for him"

Anne

Guilford, Missouri Birthdate: May 2003

Breed: Miniature Gender: Stallion

Color: Pinto Height: .0 hands

Asking Price: $1 (US) Weight: 0 pounds

Disciplines: Youth; Stallion; Parades; Driving; 4-H;

May Trade: Yes

Description: Sweet little guy, we just have no use for him, have pics, will probably be class B, great for cart or riding. Need to sell, make offer and come get him!


----------



## smokengunsranch (Dec 8, 2003)

I went on there an unfortunatly its just way to far for me I am in TX. I noticed they have others for sale as well. Many of those minis for sale on that site are sure going for dirt cheap.


----------



## Trish (Dec 8, 2003)

I just looked at the map, the location is at the far northwest corner of Missouri on the border of Iowa and Kansas. Does anyone like closer to that area that might check on him?

Trish


----------



## Coon Creek Miniatures (Dec 8, 2003)

If it is the $ amount that you are looking at. My guess is that it is $1 because you have to fill in this area with something and can not leave it blank. She could have worded her ad a lot better. Did anyone request pictures of email her to see what her asking price is?

Just a thought on the next step.


----------



## RNR (Dec 8, 2003)

I am in Missouri I will e-mail the lady and check on getting pics!! and seeing how much she is asking if that would be Ok with you guys!

RNR


----------



## Coon Creek Miniatures (Dec 8, 2003)

RNR that sounds like a great idea! Let us know what you find out.

Thank You

Tammy


----------



## smokengunsranch (Dec 9, 2003)

I know I had sent a friend of mine all the forms to become a foster and she is in Topeka KS and I do know she has room and wants to foster minis.


----------



## RNR (Dec 9, 2003)

I got a hold of the lady with this colt he is going to be B sized! She wants $250 for him! She did not say if he was registered or not! I am wating on pics and will let you guys know what eles I can find out!

RNR


----------



## kaykay (Dec 9, 2003)

I feel sure this is the same breeder we have dealt with before. They are very cold and heartless and I really wish they would stop breeding. YOu guys remember the ad last year about a blind filly and if no one would take her he would put her down?? Im pretty sure this is the same farm. Someone did go out there and the horses are pretty much taken care of.

And yes we do have a foster home in Kansas

But I dont feel this is a rescue.....but please keep me posted

Kay


----------

